# 2011 National Rainbow Gathering - Washington!



## Linda/Ziggy

Hey all,

Know it's still early in the year, but wondering who's gonna go ??

I'll be travelling up from Ukiah (Just north of San Fransisco).
Will go early /mid June)for set up/seed camp.

Looking for a travel buddy - hitching - hopping - whatever.
I am sober :>)

Linda/Ziggy


----------



## JayJayOnTheFly

im thinkin i might actually go to this hippie thingy but idk


----------



## Symphony

See you there~~


----------



## Linda/Ziggy

Awesome to you all.
Let's keep in touch and meet up there.

Linda/Ziggy


----------



## pip

Imma try to come,probobly


----------



## dharma bum

this is the one to be at. i'm not even worried about ocala or regional gatherings... and i'm currently in ga. i am definately going to the national gathering, and i'm bringing a shit load of water this time too!

if anyone offers you tea and they will, it's not tea. i'm not sure what all s in it, but be ready! i wouldn't worry about the tea in a-camp so much as somebody giving you a twinkie and wake up 2 days later. fuuuuucccck that


----------



## wildboy860

I hope to be there as well. Its hard to say this early, but i went last summer and had a good time.


----------



## BrittanyTheBananarchist

ill be in seattle on june 2nd for a glass blowing confference but once thats over ima probably head on over there. it will be my first time pretty stoked.


----------



## Magma

Wow, I am so excited it going to be in my home state! I wonder what park they will use.


----------



## The Cheshire

Ill be leaving albuquerque in june with a van and some homies. Back to Washington at last! Will be posting a ride share once we know how many heads are coming from 505. Any avaliable room in the van is dog friendly as well


----------



## allday

hopping out early from texas just in case i run into problems


----------



## mikey mayhem

I am in the eastbay.....I might be able to be talked Into going but if I go I'll be taking the rails for sure. I guess stay in touch oh and I am sober as well


----------



## Linda/Ziggy

Hey all,

Here is the link to the Washington Gathering (July 2011)

Washington Rainbow Gathering 2011

Exact location of the washington gather will not be released for a while !

Also for newbies to Rainbow Gathers:
Check out the official unofficial web page:
Welcome Home.

There are also some good vids floating around on Youtube of recent gatherings.


----------



## carlylanea

I'll probably end up going, I used to live in Florida and I never made it out to the Ocala gatherings or anything although a few of my friends did....Washington sounds ALOT more interesting. Prettier scenery, i'd bet.


----------



## Linda/Ziggy

Also if ya never been a few friendly tips.
Or a few friendly tips if ya been and are a spoiler/taker/parasite.

Try to get there early for a good camping/sleeping space.

Bring stuff to trade, peeps LOVE chocolate & candy for trades.
A good sharp stick is a plus while yer sitting on the ground-
keeps the dogs & wasters off yer stuff. It worked for me.

If you don't want to get sick or get other peeps sick:
Ie if you don't want to get diarrhea & vomiting or Hepatitis or food poisoning................
Wash yer hands!
Cover your shit & paper & wash yer fucking hands !!
Again wash yer hands !!
Watch where you walk the closer you get to the main circle/main camp areas.
Human shit piles we EVERYWHERE on the ground near the main circle
in New Mexico 2009.

Main circle afternoon meal:
Get there early & sit down.

Stay in A Camp if you want to be obnoxious, violent, hurtful or rip people off.

Get involved with a kitchen crew !
I went to the New Mexico gather 2009 and helped out with Instant Soup & Bees On Earth- both vegan kitchens,
with a regular clean water supply & clean kitchens & crew.
I will hook up with either of those or one of the raw food kitchens.

Rainbow Gathers are what you make them.

Linda/Ziggy

Linda/Ziggy


----------



## GCM

never been to rainbow or washington, so im hoping itll happen


----------



## Linda/Ziggy

UPDATE:

The Location will be announced in early April.

If want to get involved in Scout camp/securing the site, just want to find out where it's gonna be, etc
Call the Northwest Rainbow Light Line:
503 727 2498

I have a feeling it will be in the North of Washington State as that is where Thanksgiving council was held.

Linda/Ziggy


----------



## Matt aka Sparks

I may go, I'm gonna be spending this year on the west coast anyhows. In MT now trying to get to SoCal then north to WA.


----------



## bob weatababyitsaboy

I'm in Santa Rosa and also looking for a travel buddy, I have wheels. I'm not sober but do not judge


----------



## dirtyfacedan

Hmm..should have the veggie kit vw running and inspected by then...perhaps a road trip is in order from Canada!


----------



## CardBoardBox

Mmm, Dan you read my mind! I'm planning on VW it too, unfortunately mine wont be ready for another year. I'm on foot this year, though I'm sure finding a convoy will be no problem.


----------



## Matt aka Sparks

bob weatababyitsaboy said:


> I'm in Santa Rosa and also looking for a travel buddy, I have wheels. I'm not sober but do not judge


 

Off topic but, I'm from Santa Rosa man. Born and raised. Used to be a square rat. Just cool to see someone else for my home town. Back on topic I'll be in Rosa sometime before the gathering to visit some old friends then I was gonna head north to the Gathering. I'll hit you up if everything goes as planned.


----------



## Onemanbandit

dirtyfacedan said:


> Hmm..should have the veggie kit vw running and inspected by then...perhaps a road trip is in order from Canada!


 I hear that. BC invasion


----------



## L.C.

i don't have much else to do. i'm sure i'm going to blow off the college thing for another year. i'll be there or be square. come holla. i don't have the hate thing towards the gatherings. i always had fun and always got to meet up with some old friends.its a long road from pa to wa i guess i'll leave early march. anyone wanna meet up. i drink smoke and get hotels alot.laugh,at your expense or mine,laugh.rails,and a bit o hitchen is my way to go. pm. me if your headed the same route mid or high line.


----------



## Onemanbandit

there's like 3 other rainbow gathering national threads if you want a better of chance of getting a ride. Sounds like a good time hopefully I'll meet you there


----------



## KnifeToe

Could anyone give me an estimate as to how long it will take two hitchhikers from PA to reach Washington state?


----------



## Dumpsterhump

Whoot! I'll be there


----------



## L.C.

pa to washington? you might wanna leave real soon.i'd say leave april. hitching can be real funny as far as time tables. are you gonna go hardcore on the ramp every day,truck stops? are you gonna stop in citys alot? also there are those spots were it can take daays to get a ride. get there early and kick it around washington. also you might get that ride straight there.hitching is really throwing yourself to the wind. if worse comes to worse ,fly a sign and go greyhound. not many people like that idea,but if it comes to be there or be square......


----------



## Linda/Ziggy

You can always get to the site very early and help be a part of the 'holding' camp that
does the initial squat of the site.
Check out the Rainbow Family Web page also see the info above I posted if you want to
get there early.
The location should be announced in JUNE (not April as I said above).
If you have time you can actually stay on the site for 3 months or so - 
You will be expected to help with set up & clear up if you do :>)

Linda/Ziggy


----------



## NyxNomasters

I plan to go. I will be leaving New Hampshire about two weeks before and hitching that way. I'll be comeing straight from Porcupine Freedom Festival an anarchist/liberty festival.


----------



## Linda/Ziggy

Hey all!

Anyone hitching up from Nor California ??

I will be leaving Ukiah in mid June.
I plan to hitch/walk up the Pacific Coast Hwy,
I will be doing a "Wild Edibles/foraging/identification" journey.
Sleeping on the beach/int the woods.

Looking for travel buddy/s.
I am sober :>)

Have posted more details on the ride board forum.

Be in touch if you are really seriously interested in this journey/wild edibles.

Linda/Ziggy


----------



## vagabond719r

I'll be loading my pups up in the van and heading out from Colorado. If anyone along the way needs to be picked up, I'm sure I can make room for a few others.


----------



## Poking Victim

I didn't have time to scout before the snow fell. I looked on some maps and found a spot by my hometown in Stevens County. I know it's been tough in the past to find a suitable spot in this state. The map indicates my potential site has three springs and possibly two access points, so all that's left to do is go check it out when the snow melts.
I just know we have to find something more suitable than last fall's regional site here.


----------



## FawnDroke

Careful going into Seattle. They are having some problems with intense police brutality. 
I'd say Folk Life would be a lot more fun than a rainbow gathering. It's at the end of May in Seattle, I'll be there.


----------



## TheDirectionlessOne

NyxNomasters said:


> I plan to go. I will be leaving New Hampshire about two weeks before and hitching that way. I'll be comeing straight from Porcupine Freedom Festival an anarchist/liberty festival.


 I want to go as well, I would like to go with a partner if I hitch there, I think I can meet you right there at Porcfest, message me back if you're interested


----------



## zerosmax

Definitely planning on heading that-a-way if i can swing it come summer. On the hi-line eastern montana if anyone wants to ride share and rubber tramp it with me. Old toyota. small but reliable and good on petrol. lemme know if you're in my flight path and wanna roll. peace #)


----------



## Matt aka Sparks

I'm in Montana myself. Billings area though I'm leaving for the east coast in a few days. However I will be riding through this way for the gathering. If you still got that ride by the time I make it back I'd be way down.


zerosmax said:


> Definitely planning on heading that-a-way if i can swing it come summer. On the hi-line eastern montana if anyone wants to ride share and rubber tramp it with me. Old toyota. small but reliable and good on petrol. lemme know if you're in my flight path and wanna roll. peace #)


----------



## Linda/Ziggy

Hi all, response to Poking Victim:

PLEASE check out:
Washington Rainbow Gathering 2011

These are the folks who are organizing this years national gathering.

Keep an eye on this blog for updated info, site location, holding camp etc.

Linda/Ziggy


----------



## zerosmax

Matt aka Sparks said:


> I'm in Montana myself. Billings area though I'm leaving for the east coast in a few days. However I will be riding through this way for the gathering. If you still got that ride by the time I make it back I'd be way down.



Hit me up when you make it back through this way. I'm bunkered down through spring so i'll be here, too much snow to do anything but drink.


----------



## Matt aka Sparks

Fucking tell me about it. I'm riding greyhound outta here cause of the cold. But I should be back this way in a month or so.


zerosmax said:


> Hit me up when you make it back through this way. I'm bunkered down through spring so i'll be here, too much snow to do anything but drink.


----------



## TheDirectionlessOne

Anybody from Vancouver (BC) going to be there?


----------



## stove

I am thinking about going...I'll definitely be hitching, leaving my van somewhere for that particular trip. A lot depends on another gathering I'm going to, time/place still being debated. I'd love to hitch from NorCal, though I may end up dumping my van in Bozeman with some friends and heading over from MT. I'll hit you up on PM if my other obligations clear up Ziggy.


----------



## Linda/Ziggy

Cool!


----------



## Monkeywrench

I'll be there. GOAT CAMP.


----------



## Poking Victim

Thanks for the link, Linda. They should be announcing the location of scout council any day now, and I look forward to attending.


----------



## downhome kid stoney

i will be there forsure.. really sad i missed ocala and acola..i miss my fam
lovin u kids,, iam n slo town now headed noryh tomorrow, i heared rumor of a 420 gathering in oregon by some hot springs soi may hit aht up on the way north if u need info message me or google it haha


----------



## whaleofashrimp

lets have it ON mt saint helens..or another active volcano...hot springs!
we are in the ring of fire


----------



## tautoutrain

does anyone know how the weather usually is in early july? im planing to go, if its not known to rain a whole bunch


----------



## xbocax

tautoutrain said:


> does anyone know how the weather usually is in early july? im planing to go, if its not known to rain a whole bunch


 
awwwww come oonnnnnn
GOOOGLE
Washington weather july


----------



## tautoutrain

i don't want to.


----------



## dawgrunner

If you hot shot it, ( travel day and night ) 7 days. My best time across from Miami to Seattle was 5 days. Or 9 days if you sleep a few hours a day.


----------



## dawgrunner

stove said:


> I am thinking about going...I'll definitely be hitching, leaving my van somewhere for that particular trip. A lot depends on another gathering I'm going to, time/place still being debated. I'd love to hitch from NorCal, though I may end up dumping my van in Bozeman with some friends and heading over from MT. I'll hit you up on PM if my other obligations clear up Ziggy.


 
Stove 
I'll be coming through Missoula probably mid or late may depends on the on the road food supply.
Dawgrunner


----------



## dawgrunner

whaleofashrimp said:


> lets have it ON mt saint helens..or another active volcano...hot springs!
> we are in the ring of fire


 How about Mt Baker east of Bellingham Mt Baker is a active Volcano


----------



## GutterGrayse

Totally goin'!
But only because Mutant Fest has practically died and it'll be in WA.


----------



## Nate182010

I will aslo be there. The denver anarchist black cross is getting a bus.


----------



## coolguyeagle76'

is this the gathering in washington??


----------



## xbocax

coolguyeagle76' said:


> is this the gathering in washington??


judging by the name of the thread i think so


----------



## Linda/Ziggy

Washington = RAIN.
Lots of dry places top hang out at the gathering.

Come on...............


----------



## tautoutrain

Linda/Ziggy said:


> Washington = RAIN.
> Lots of dry places top hang out at the gathering.
> 
> Come on...............


 
bummer. -.- i dont want to risk my kid getting sick, I guess were stuck in the shitty heat this summer.. 
have fun at the gathering, everyone


----------



## Linda/Ziggy

Hey all,
Looks like Scout council will be announced May 8th.
Will post more when I get details.


----------



## dawgrunner

if you rubber tramps see a guy sitting in a lawnchair hitch hiking it will be me. Heading to Washington. Life is a grand experience. come on out and enjoy it!!


----------



## Linda/Ziggy

Hitch hiking by lawn chair !
You rock!


----------



## Linda/Ziggy

Awesome to see someone older than me (45) on STP !!


----------



## dawgrunner

I'm telling you, I stood enough and sat on enough on gravel and what the hell it's better than riding the greyhound


----------



## dawgrunner

hell you not old, your a young woman who is a beautiful person and great friend to many people


----------



## freepizzaforlife

Monkeywrench said:


> I'll be there. GOAT CAMP.


my nigga


----------



## SmilinSteph

Can't wait to see all of you beautiful people there!


----------



## Summer Fields

Hello! I would love to meet up with someone in the SW Washington/Portland area if you're passing through! I'm in high school though I can assure you I am determined, reliable, self-suffecient, and more than willing to pull my weight in whatever need be done. Email me if you'd like, I'll try to check back often. [email protected]
--Summer Fields

Thank you!


----------



## Linda/Ziggy

Hey Dawgrunner,
We must be the 2 'oldest' folks (compared to all else) on this site.
I tried to get a 'old farts' group going here at STP but if fizzled out,
after some youngster took it over & changed the name.


----------



## Summer Fields

So uh, no one comin' through Portland? ;p
I suppose I'll be good, I've got rainbow roller skates afterall. Yehyah.


----------



## DogShit

I'm tryin to get there asap, and i live in portland...


----------



## wildboy860

leavin new england area early june hitchin and or hoppin. or anyone with a vehicle leavin from the north east, hit me uip via PM. me and my girl are lookin for a sweet ride!!!


----------



## SkyeDawg

If you're going from SFO area, any chance I can join your caravan as you come thru Oregon? We are leaving around the start of June (my girl and I) from the Coast. We have a camper van and all our own gas money. Safer to ride in caravan, though. Easier to find the place...

feel free to email me [email protected] 

We would consider riders but no bugs no drugs plz.


----------



## stove

Ah fuck it I'll be driving my van up to Rainbow. Still probably leaving it in Bozeman, so I hope to catch up with you Dawgrunner. I love the hitching by lawn chair, I'm gonna have to try that...


----------



## dawgrunner

Stove
You rolling thru Lolo, Hamilton, missoula or shooting across the lolo pass into idaho??


----------



## saralee24

Me and my partner and our 3 Year old son will be heading up there starting from the Bay Area at the beginning to of June. By bike and public transportation. Stopping and helping out at cool organic farms along the way up. Welcome to join if you got a bike! It will be one HELL of a TRIP! Cant wait to get to the end, to the rainbow! Peace


----------



## dawgrunner

Linda/Ziggy said:


> Hey all,
> Looks like Scout council will be announced May 8th.
> Will post more when I get details.


 
Ziggy any word on a exact date an location yet?? My lawn chair has wings but I need a gps location to land at the correct spot!!


----------



## mh165503

I very much wish to go to the gathering. I planned on traveling with some friends but they will not make it due to work. Then i learned about this web sight! I live in Knoxville TN...Boo. Does anyone have any information/tips/hints/ or suggestions on hopping out for the first time. I have never ridden a train before and would like to.

If anyone can be of any specific help that would be great. Thanks


----------



## Keno Star

hope 2 c u there


----------



## planet caravan

when is this shit picking up the most? i'm heading to wa from omaha (pm me if you're familiar with the bnsf yard there never caught out from there)


----------



## Otto the anarchist

I'll be there with my partner. Were comming from VT by motorcycle. Stoping many places between. Unfortunatly we'll be on one bike with gear so we can't offer transoport. Just off hand, any one know whats up in Toranto in terms of places to stay and cool stuff to do and such?


----------



## Linda/Ziggy

hey folks !
Here is an UPDATE!!

Scout Council was May 8th!
Sorry I didn't POST THIS - was very very ill!

Spring Council will be JUNE 12TH.
The location of the gathering will be announced then
and NOT before!

In the meantime! If you want to get involved with the scouting
or holding camp or spring council call the numbers below:

Northwest Tribes Lightline
503: 727 2498

Washington Light Line
509: 217 6573

Hope this is helpful to all!
Linda


----------



## Linda/Ziggy

Northwest Tribes Light Line have been doing the scouting.


----------



## Linda/Ziggy

*2011 Washington Rainbow UPDATE !!*

Hey Folks !!!


Scouting Rendezvous was May 8th.

Spring Council WILL be June 12th.
Location of the 2011 National Rainbow Gathering
will be ANNOUNCED then AND NOT BEFORE !

If you want to get involved with scouting, holding camp or 
spring council call:

Northwest Tribes Light Line
(They are doing the scouting)
503 727 2498

Washington Light Line
509 217 6573

See ya there
Linda/Ziggy:applaud:


----------



## Puckett

*2011 Washington Rainbow UPDATE !!*

cant wait, if everything goes good i'll be there


----------



## Saidy

*2011 Washington Rainbow UPDATE !!*

Hope to see you all there!


----------



## Arnold

*2011 Washington Rainbow UPDATE !!*

A friend of mine mentioned this but I'm not sure I understand what it is.


----------



## Linda/Ziggy

*2011 Washington Rainbow UPDATE !!*

Hey folks,
I've been doing a lotta web surfing around various Rainbow sites and it's looking 
like northern Washington, I could be wrong and as they say ignore all rumors...............
Anyway I will personally not post location untill it is 'official'.


----------



## xbocax

*2011 Washington Rainbow UPDATE !!*



Arnold said:


> A friend of mine mentioned this but I'm not sure I understand what it is.


its where everyone gathers around a lake splashes water and tries to make refracted light


----------



## Arnold

*2011 Washington Rainbow UPDATE !!*



xbocax said:


> its where everyone gathers around a lake splashes water and tries to make refracted light


 
FUCK YEAH! I love shinny thangs & splashing!


----------



## xbocax

*2011 Washington Rainbow UPDATE !!*

hahaha


----------



## Linda/Ziggy

Spring Council - JUNE 12TH.
Will post more here as I can confirm it.
Also new thread started :Washington Rainbow UPDATE.

Also been talking to folks about the location,
alot of folks think Northeast Washington.
So that is HIGH desert area....
So wondering about water situation.
Will look into this more............


----------



## quagRZ

(mh165503) dont fall under the train and watch out for the bulls, thats all bud


----------



## katbastard

my little sister pippie is running the light line in spokane, also she is offering shit shower and shave stop in spokane. this here is my blood family, treat her home with respect and kindness, and kickdowns are needed for her home and rainbow kitchen. 


*shit shower shave spot montana mud and hfm*



by Pippie Hfm on Friday, May 20, 2011 at 12:18pm


so montana mud as well as us (HFM) are offering a shit shower shave spot...these are only 24 hour rest stops to clean up and get fed..no drinking! and no drug aloud!you will be asked to leave if intoxicated and not welcome back! please no dogs at the HFM house! for more info please call the light line @5092176573!Montana mud is located in livingston, montana and HFM lives in spokane,washignton...thanx and luving you!!!



pippies facebook
http://www.facebook.com/pipdahip

HFM Kitchen web site and rainbow info
http://hfmcrew.weebly.com/


----------



## katbastard

forgot to say spokane lightline should be turned on again today..


----------



## Linda/Ziggy

Thank You for posting this !!


----------



## katbastard

noprob, been meaning too, just keep forgetting


----------



## Linda/Ziggy

Hey all,

Well it's the start of June so wondering if peeps who are going want to start talking about
STP meet up at the Rainbow Gather ???

I personally want to meet folks at the main site and NOT at A Camp.
Of course if you want to have STP at A camp that is your choice but not mine.
We can have different meet ups.

Suggestions please ?!


----------



## pippie

hey guys no one knows me on here sept a few of you..anyways i folcalized the regional...(love the rumor mill on it here) and iam doing alot of the folcalizing for national..i also run the washington state light line so if you want real info call me after tonight 5092176573..spring council dates are june 12th i should have direction soon..other than that just sit and wait...AND BY THE WAY THE GATHERING WILL NOT BE IN THE COLVILLE NATIONAL FOREST!!!!!for any other info just ask me or my older brother katbastard. see ya'll there


----------



## pippie

alot of the info on here is incorrect..guess i should pop in once anwhile


----------



## dawgrunner

Hey I'm in Missoula is there a location that I can arrive at that could be close to the final destination? I'm at the starbucks on reserve and south st. checking email and then I'll check tomorrow before I leave for spokane.


----------



## Linda/Ziggy

Pippie can you please correct anything thats not correct ??
I have been trying to post correct stuff and do my research.
Thanks


----------



## Linda/Ziggy

Dawgrunner, Have you tried calling the lightline ???
Or hooking up with Rainbow folks where you are ??


----------



## dawgrunner

could someone text me the lightline number for spokane? 318-315-1672 also tex me if you coming through missoula in the next day, Saturday or Sunday. I'll be leaving soon on one of those two days


----------



## omlexb

*2011 Washington Rainbow UPDATE !!*

its a group of people getting together as a family. everyones brothers and sisters and everyone loves. it a place of peace and love. just a place to relax with relaxing people to be around and not give a fuck, its a place to call home.


----------



## katbastard

from my sister
Pippie Hfmspring council direction should be available after june 10th..all other info can be found at welcomehome.org or hfmcrew.weebly.com or the light line number @ 509*217*6573...thanx for your patients!!!


----------



## Linda/Ziggy

Thank You Katbastard for that update.


----------



## katbastard

*WESTERN WASHIGNTON HOLDING CAMP IS CLOSED AS OF TODAY/VERY IMPORTANT INFO*


by Pippie Hfm on Monday, June 6, 2011 at 10:43am

so there has been issues since the beginning of the holding camp rush..as there is every year at the holding camps..i was offered to post direction to private land that the family could use out side of longveiw washington for a holding camp. the family that owns this land was informed on basic rainbow traditions and how to go about handling stressful situations during this period of transition from holding camp to gathering site..the mama who owns the land has been to several gathering and knows whats up..although her husband seems like a sweet guy he has made several horrible mistakes and taken my advice out of context...he has never been to a gathering or seen how thing are normally done within the family and our gathering setting...not sure on date and time on when this happened but he did take a gun out and fire it into the air screaming and being agro..not only is t uncalled for but extremely dangerous and stupid...so i spoke with his wife this morn and we have come to the conclusion that the western washignton holding camp is shutting its doors as of this morn...please do ot go there or try and contact this brother and sister about this issue..we should definitely have council on land at this year annual gathering and touch base on this issue if we choose to do so..i respectfully ask the family(land owners) to be left alone after this point i do not wish to see any harm done to this family or any extra stress put on them..although firing a gun into the air could have killed someone and that just the beginning of the list of thing that could have gone wrong..iam not condoning his action in any way shape or form..lets leave this situation to be delt with in council..if anyone has any concern please contact me and let me know what is goin on..i apologize for any and everything that has inconvenienced anyone that was in western washinton holding camp..PLEASE PASS THIS INFO ALONG


----------



## T41n73d

If you guys from PA can stop in Chicago Ill ride with you if you're the train hopping type.


----------



## Linda/Ziggy

RUMOR CONTROL !!!

The gathering is hapening - the location
of the holding camp has CHANGED.

That is all.

I would suggest that folks who are headed out there NOW/EN ROUTE to
holding camp/seed camp to call the Washington Light Line as soon as possible.


----------



## spoon

I better see everyone at Kapeezi kitchen!


----------



## katbastard

*spring council direction!*

*spring council direction*


by Pippie Hfm on Tuesday, June 7, 2011 at 1:15pm

***the washginton state light line has this information as well @ 509*217*6573***
on the I-5 you are going to take exit 21 out of woodland Washington...
go east onto hwy.503
hwy 503 becomes forest rd 90
continue on f.rd 90 tell you merge to the left onto forest rd 25
go on rd 25 for 5 1/2 miles to forest road 93 or 9300
go on forest rd 93/9300 for 4.1 miles
turn right onto forest rd. 9310
got 1.3 miles to the council site..

please come self sufficient and prepared for cold wet
weather..this site will be active for a few days while we
council and wait on snow to melt..please bring food and
water and lots of love!
*remember that generally spring council location is within a 100 miles of the gathering site*


----------



## katbastard

Robert Kaiser If you are coming from the west you can take the north side of the columbia river on hwy 14 then go north on wind river rd which becomes forest rd 25 follow directions from merge with 90 ie 5!/2 miles to forest rd 93 ectYesterday at 7:01am · Like




Robert Kaiser bring lots of tarps familyYesterday at 7:02am · Like




Pippie Hfm roads may be washed out thats why we were givin these directions to come in..just saying you might want to call on raod conditions if you choose to go a different way inYesterday at 10:44am ·


----------



## pippie

come to tour town hall meetings!!!

>A new spirit of cooperation between Rainbow gatherers and Forest Service
>
>A town hall meeting has been scheduled from 7:00 to 9:30 PM on June
>20th at the Skamania Couty PUD Hall 1492 Wind River Road Stevenson
>Washington. A second town meeting is schedualed in the town of
>Cougar on June 24th from 7:00 to 9:00 pm at the Yale School Gym.
> The purpose of a town hall meeting is for gatherers and the local
>community to talk, ask/answer questions, and address concerns.
>This is an open meeting. We strongly encourage all individuals in the
>communities surrounding the gathering to come meet with us and ask
>what ever questions are on your mind. We strongly encourage gathering
>participants to attend the meeting. The best way to make sure we have
>a positive impact on the community is to meet the community face to
>face. Person to person communication is very effective. As always, no
>experience necessary.
>We welcome all media to attend the town hall meeting.


----------



## pippie

hoping to have site direction by the 15th


----------



## wildboy860

me n my girl are headed out to washington early next week. see ya'll there.


----------



## Linda/Ziggy

Hey folks I am back !

Anyway I will post directions to Spring Council here in a bit!

The word that is getting out re Spring Council is the site/area is SOAKED from snow melt.
And it is cold and wet and folks NEED to be prepared for that.

And it sounds like folks need to go to Portland and wait till gather site is announced,
unless you are wanting to be engaged and involved with Spring Council & seed camp.....

AND AGAIN... PLEASE CALL THE Washington Light Line for up to date info !!
And go to the washington gathering blog at blog spot.com - details above in earlier posts !

Peace
Linda/Ziggy


----------



## Linda/Ziggy

Ohhhh sorry didn;t see the post above 
Thank You Katbastard & Pippie !!!


----------



## katbastard

*ATTENTION hippies! please read and pass along*


by Pippie Hfm on Saturday, June 11, 2011 at 11:18pm

i have gotten several calls today from people headed west goin to the spring council location on forest road 25..PLEASE DO NOT go this way..direction must be taking through Woodland washington due to road closers...again here is spring council locations

***the washginton state light line has this information as well @ 509*217*6573***
on the I-5 you are going to take exit 21 out of woodland Washington...
go east onto hwy.503
hwy 503 becomes forest rd 90
continue on f.rd 90 tell you merge to the left onto forest rd 25
go on rd 25 for 5 1/2 miles to forest road 93 or 9300
go on forest rd 93/9300 for 4.1 miles
turn right onto forest rd. 9310
got 1.3 miles to the council site..

please come self sufficient and prepared for cold wet
weather..this site will be active for a few days while we
council and wait on snow to melt..please bring food and
water and lots of love!
*remember that generally spring council location is within a 100 miles of the gathering site*


----------



## pippie

please note the above post...take direction given to spring council..do not attempt to take other forest roads due to closures!!!.....

Some say while in Washington you can experience all four seasons in one day..so please come prepared for that!! here is a small list of suggestions of must not forgets for this years gathering in Washington national forest(where about unknown still)

1) at least to pairs of clothing..so one can dry and you still have clothes to put on
2) a thin under layer like thermals...layers are key up here in the woods
3)a tarp (st least big enough to cover you while sleeping)
4)bliss wear(or a mess kit/eating utensils)
5)rope
6)sunscreen
7)bug spray(mosquitoes are bad this time of year)
8)tobacco(cause its supper expensive here)
9)good boots or watr proof shoes ( we could see muddy conditions/wet conditions)
10)a good sleeping bag and a tent for god sakes!!!

come prepared for all and everything


should have site directions soon!!!!


----------



## Puckett

pippie said:


> please note the above post...take direction given to spring council..do not attempt to take other forest roads due to closures!!!.....
> 
> Some say while in Washington you can experience all four seasons in one day..so please come prepared for that!! here is a small list of suggestions of must not forgets for this years gathering in Washington national forest(where about unknown still)
> 
> 1) at least to pairs of clothing..so one can dry and you still have clothes to put on
> 2) a thin under layer like thermals...layers are key up here in the woods
> 3)a tarp (st least big enough to cover you while sleeping)
> 4)bliss wear(or a mess kit/eating utensils)
> 5)rope
> 6)sunscreen
> 7)bug spray(mosquitoes are bad this time of year)
> 8)tobacco(cause its supper expensive here)
> 9)good boots or watr proof shoes ( we could see muddy conditions/wet conditions)
> 10)a good sleeping bag and a tent for god sakes!!!
> 
> come prepared for all and everything
> 
> 
> should have site directions soon!!!!




dont forget SOCKS! lots and lots of SOCKS!!!!!!!!


----------



## kristenveg

anyone headed to nationals from florida?!! I need to get outta here


----------



## pippie

slow goin on coucnil..word is seed camper will be walking thru snow


----------



## Linda/Ziggy

Hey all,
For more even more up to date info please check out the Washington Rainbow Gathering page on blogspot - details above.

Yes it's been announced that there is snow and to expect snow on the ground at seed camp.



Peace


----------



## pippie

http://tdn.com/news/local/article_0ecdc536-9853-11e0-aa2c-001cc4c03286.html

consensus was met today direction to follow kat will post more later....


----------



## katbastard

*2011 annual gathering of the tribes site direction and info as of june 16th*


by Pippie Hfm on Friday, June 17, 2011 at 12:02am

from Woodland Washington on the I-5 take exit 21
follow tell it turns to rd.90
continue on rd.90 when it come to the intersection of hwy 25 and rd.90 stay to the right and continue on 90
turn right right on Curly Creek rd.
which turns into forest rd. 51
turn left on meadow creek rd.
at the intersection of forest rd. 30 and 32 look for rock carens and welcome home

alternate direction
from hwy 14 in Carson Washington go north on Wind River rd.
this turns into Meadow Creek rd.
follow meadow creek rd. to the intersection of forest rd. 30 and 32

gates are to be opened soon..snow plows need to get in to clear some snow..so please be patient..try to hang out for a few more days, cause you might get there and not be able to park yet..walk in is estimated to be about 3 miles from one source..but iam not 100% sure on the parking yet..Cougar Washington is closest town...be respectful to the locals..pick up garbage and no spanging please!!!! come prepared for cold wet weather...your coming to the great north west and this summer there is still snow!! local authorities are being very cooperative this year..but please make sure your vehicle is good running condition and you give no reason to get messed with!!leash your dogs...and please walk lightly on the land...your walking into the most well know big foot habitat..Skookum Meadows...have fun and see you there!!!


----------



## hippiejack

im in cambridge mass. anyone have room for 3 to tag along? i can meet people wherever.


----------



## pippie

from Woodland Washington on the I-5 take exit 21
take 503 east follow tell it turns to rd.90
continue on rd.90 when it come to the intersection of hwy 25 and rd.90 stay to the right and continue on 90
turn right onto forest rd 5110 follow 5110 tell it turns to curly creek rd
which turns into forest rd. 51
turn left on meadow creek rd.
at the intersection of forest rd. 30 and 32 look for rock carens and welcome home


more alternate directions


----------



## AlyKat

I'll be there! I was gutted to miss it last year but SO glad to be able to make it this time. Probably hitching my way up from SF / East Bay- I will see you lovelies there


----------



## Lee8

Hey I am leaving florida june 27th and arriving in San Francisco the 30th by bus, can anyone help me catch a ride or catch a few rides up to nationals in washington? Is anyone looking for someone to travel with from CA to WA? please? I have never seen snow or a national I am stoked. let me know whats up thanks


----------



## Linda/Ziggy

Hey folks !
The word is SNOW on the ground !
And bring WARM clothes -extra sleeping stuff to keep cold.
Hear people are falling in to snow drifts and having to be rescued.
SO please be PREPARED !
I plan to be there next week instead of this week and will
fly a sign re STP meet up & Digi Hitch meet up at the gathering.

See yall there


----------



## Linda/Ziggy

You'll most likely find me in the trade circle.


----------



## thisisme

arg! any clue what the temps are like both day time and night? curious on what to expect, so i can get a better idea of what i really NEED to bring.


----------



## Linda/Ziggy

People are being WARNED that there is STILL SNOW ON THE GROUND.
COLD & WET - Bring extra clothes, a tarp or tent & LOTS of flying biting things !
Definatley a sleeping bag/extra bedding & rubber boots if ya have em!


----------



## Linda/Ziggy

I am a week late hedaing out and plant to leave northern Californa next thursday/friday-
plan to get to Rainbow land by the weekend of the first.

I will fly a sign/put up a notice at 'info' re STP meet up !

See ya all there


----------



## 0ddity

Well after spending sometime in HAVRE, Montana jail, I should be at the Gathering in a few days time. Hopefully see some of you fine folk out there.


----------



## Linda/Ziggy

Nigh time temperature is in the 30s - BE PREPARED !
I should be at gather by next sunday/monday !


----------



## oxyhemoglobin

Hello all, I am trying to arrange transport for myself and two other individuals from NYC to the gathering. If there's anybody else leaving from this area (or PA, NH, NJ, etc..) who can offer us a ride it would be much appreciated. Or if anyone can suggest a route to get there via freights (in a PM of course) that would be awesome. We had been planning on leaving Wednesday, as we had a ride lined up, but it fell through so now we're looking for alternatives. I also posted on Couchsurfing and Craigslist. Thanks STP!


----------



## Linda/Ziggy

Snow has been cleared from road/s, but still snow on ground elsewehere.
Again low nigh time temperatures - BE PREPARED!


----------



## Summer Fields

I'm in the Forest now, the forecast for July 1st-7th is looking mostly sunny, minimal cloud cover, highs; 71-77, lows; 50-56, though it may still be raining on the 30th. The snow is out of the meadow, just some left in the woods.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xW-mofF3fCU <<This video is a news report of the Gathering, shows the area and seed campers, it looks pretty good. :] 
I've never known bugs to be too bad in this area, lived here my whole life, but this spring has certainly been wet. 
Safe Travels everyone!


----------



## Linda/Ziggy

Thank You for that Summer !
Can someone PLEASE post details for folks hitching NORTH out
of Portland, Eugene etc ??
Best on ramps . etc ?
Thanks !


----------



## Linda/Ziggy

And folks,
Cougar especially is a small town - please no spanging or stealing !
Do that in the BIG city :>)


----------



## Linda/Ziggy

Hey folks !
Some updates re Washington..............

Looks like up to a 5-6 mile walk from first gate to the main site gate.
Looks like it may be shorter going in through the back gate,
reports say 3 miles.

I have heard no new reports re weather and
no reports re drinking water situation.

I'm heading north tommorrow.

Come look for me in the trade circle -
But I generally hang out at the dedicated veggie/vegan & raw kitchens.
Will fly a STP / Digi Hitch meet up ask me now - sign!
Also look at 'info' for our meet up info !

AGAIN go to
washingtongathering.blogspot.com

for full up to date info :>)

See ya all there


----------



## katbastard

so i am running the washington light line since my sister pippie went to the woods today, good chance i wont be calling too many people back, lucky for you guys i am on here, so if you call the light line and the fucking voice mail does not tell you everything you need to know drop me a line here, be warned stupid question get stooooopid answers.  now go have fun in the woods!


----------



## Echomaus

That was my first rainbow, way tight


----------



## KnottyGrrl

i was there! it was my first gathering & it was such an amazing experience! ive been in portland for about 3 years...im interested in connecting with some family out here...anyone? lovin you <3


----------

